# Southern Ontario Killifish Society



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

The Southern Ontario Killifish Society will be having a meeting in Hamilton, ON on Jan. 29. Anyone interested in attending should contact me privately.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

is there plans to have another meeting soon?


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Yes - there will be a meeting in July or Aug*

I am currently working on getting a location -

We will also plan the meeting schedule for upcoming meetings,
This has been lacking and I figure if we post a schedule it will be more in peoples minds.

I have already found a forum site to host a website on and this will be up and running in the near future so that all killi members can communicate and keep in touch.

Thanks

John


----------



## peterd (Sep 5, 2011)

Count me in. Let me know if you want/need help with the organizing.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

peterd said:


> Count me in. Let me know if you want/need help with the organizing.


Don't use this guy. Send him back to Calgary!! Miss you Peter!!!


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I am back from Newfoundland and got to see some native killis along with Whales, Moose, bald eagles, and even a family of foxes. Any word on the killi meeting? I am more than willing to help out and even host it if need be. Is Peter D from Calgary the same Peter D who I use to send fish or eggs to? How is Ken these days?


----------



## peterd (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, the same. I am still breeding gularis with some of your bloodline. Ken is well and still an active aquarist. 
I am also waiting for news of the next meeting. We should hear something back from bluegularis soon. We all need to get more involved. If we want more out of the hobby we have to input some effort and energy.
Did you bring back any Fundulus?


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

That is excellent. Great to talk to you again Peter.Good to hear Ken is doing well. Also great to hear that those Gularis are getting passed around and circulating around Canada. I got some back from Charlie just before I went on holidays. They still get big and hold thier colour. Old Bent Nose would be proud of his prodigy. lol

I agree with you that we need to put more in than we take out that is why I am bugging.  I know BlueGularis is busy so I am willing to help in anyway also. 

I didn't bring back any of the Fundulus as that sub species is actually a protected species. When you cross on the ferry they actually search your car for plants and animals. Didn't feel like paying the fine and losing the girlfriend's car for some mummichugs. lol Now if there is someone who lives in North Sydney N.S. there is a pond full of Fundulus with a pretty nice colour pattern. Black with silver spotting. Not as nice as the Pine Barrens NJ type I had but still pretty cool. They are the subspieces that is not protected. I didn't collect any as I found them before we went over on the ferry to NFLD and they would not have survived the 2 weeks plus before I got them into a tank. NFLD has pond after pond that is perfect for killis. It is all peat bogs full of soft water, stiklebacks, tadpoles and waterlillies.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*HI*

I am looking at Aug 12 th for the meeting, all I need is a location, I am sending the email out get a volunteer to host it.
Fishead would that be Hayden ?

Thanks


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Well everyone there will be a meeting on Sunday August the 19th at 1 pm. 
For the address of the meeting please send me a PM. 
There will be a BBQ with Hamburgers and Hot dogs, salads and muchies. Pop, water, tea and coffee will also be provided. Please bring a chair to sit on and if it rains the meeting will be held inside. There will also be a auction so bring you killis,plants and live cultures. I also have extra tanks at the house that will be for sale. Again PM me for a list. 

Thank you everyone and see you there.


----------



## peterd (Sep 5, 2011)

*Southern Ontario Killifish club*

Hi Haydn,
I could use a few 5 gals and either a 15 or a 10 gal. If you have lids that would be even better.
Peter


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

fishead said:


> Well everyone there will be a meeting on Sunday August the 19th at 1 pm.
> For the address of the meeting please send me a PM.
> There will be a BBQ with Hamburgers and Hot dogs, salads and muchies. Pop, water, tea and coffee will also be provided. Please bring a chair to sit on and if it rains the meeting will be held inside. There will also be a auction so bring you killis,plants and live cultures. I also have extra tanks at the house that will be for sale. Again PM me for a list.
> 
> Thank you everyone and see you there.


What no killifish "sushi"??


----------



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

*looking for*

Hello everyone I don't have any killis but am looking for fundulapanchax gardneri nigerianus, fundulapanchax sjoestedti niger delta. I will be there Sunday if anybody has I would like to buy.

Thanks Steve


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Haydn 
can you pm me your address I forgot it
Tiberio


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Steve which location of gardneri nigerianus are you looking for? I will have a bag of young ones in the auction. They are Fp. gard. Innidere. I will also have a bag of young Chromo. Splendoplere Njenje F2 and hopefully some young Aphyo. Punctatum Buong Bai. I will have a couple of bags of Java moss and Bolbitis in the auction too.
I am looking for some live food cultures such as Micro worms, Walter worms, white worms, Red wrigglers, and Wingless/Flightless fruit flies. I lost my flies and micro worms when I was on holidays.
Also have bushy nose plecos, Blood throat Cichlids, X. alverezi, and Neocardina cf. zhangjiajiensis wild colour( this is the same shrimp used to create the blue pearl and snowball shrimp) that I am willing to trade for cultures. Or of course i will pay cash for them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Fishhead, I am so sorry. I won't be able to attend as planned. Some family have come in from Regina and I finally get to meet my baby cousins. <3

Hopefully I can do this sometime in the future.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

No worries Cidden Family comes first. I am sure the killifish club will be meeting alittle more often moving forward.


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

hi everyone....it was great meeting everyone yesterday. A special thanks to the hosts for having us over and their hospitality. Really amazed to see that people came form all the corners (as west as London). Looking forward to the next meeting.


----------

